# Petrol shortages.



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Gas shortages continue, some areas rationing in Egypt

INGY GAFAAR
Friday, November 4th, 2011
Gas rationing in Upper Egypt cities and sporadic shortages in the rest of the country continue to disrupt motorists and commerce, in some areas 20-liter purchase limits are being imposed to avoid hoarding.

Mohamed Tawiq, owner of 13 filling stations, told The Caravan, "When I order 100,000 liters I only get 80,000."

Beginning in February, shortages of grade 80 gasoline gradually spread to 90 and 92 octane petrol, some stations going dry for 24-hour periods.

Gas shortages continue, some areas rationing in Egypt | Caravan


----------

